# Web Development > JSP Use of Servlet and JSP

## sharmi3583srini

Where we will use Servlet and JSP in J2EE projects?
For what purpose we are using that?

----------


## ganeshcse

jese is a stand alone application where as j2ee is web based application 
we can have client server intereaction jsp is mostly for front poage design and client side validation but servlet is for serverside validation

----------


## Karuna Reddy

In J2ee,
In general, Servlet and jsp is used for web based apllications in server side programming purpose.
Jsp is using as Large View purpose.mainly to develope the Presentaions or frond apllication purpose.

Servlet is also doing same thing , and  in case of Struts Framework, Servlet acts as controller between the request comming from the browser and Server.

----------


## asingathi

J2ee is used for web application development, it follows MVC architecture.
Jsp is used a View
Servlets are used for Controller.

After struts framework has introduced, most the companies are using Struts frameworks only, advantages of using struts is, it has built in Controller, so need write any controller functionality need to write Action classes and Form beans

----------


## Sheriffh

> Where we will use Servlet and JSP in J2EE projects?
> For what purpose we are using that?


We use servlet for connectivity purpose.
We use jsp for designing the page.for example Tiles page designing as header,
Summary,footer.

----------


## shashy

jsp and servlet both are used in web based project.jsp is used as a front page where servlet acts as a controller..Basically jsp technology is based on servlet tecnology.For j2ee plateform, jsp is used to design front page(view page).suppose u r going to do project.definitely u would like to follow MVC pattern.in MVC M-Model, V-view(JSP), C-Controller. in MVC pattern controller is action servlet.

----------


## srinivasaraobora

The Main usage of Servlet is to handle the requests from the browser and process the data.
Jsp's are used for User Interfaces

----------


## karthigaivalli

Servlet and Jsp is Used for Webapplication Development ,these are server side technology all the programs runs from the serveside when compared to applet this jsp and servlet executed from the servermachine applet are exceuted in the client browser

----------


## suresh_cheppalli

jsp and servelts are part of j2ee specification. Main intention of jsp is for presentation logic.what i mean is ,to show the data or content on browser we will use jsp.Servlets are intended to handle Control the request to perticular Business logic. all business logics are implemented in java classes  (can be ejb or ordinary  java class it depends).but internally a jsp is again a servlet .This conversion will be done by web severs ...

----------


## dkjena4u

Jsp and Servlets are used to generate dynamic response based on user requests.

----------

